# Nicole Richie - Abgemagert auf der Pariser Fashion Week



## beachkini (6 März 2013)

​*Nicole Richie lief gestern, 5. März, auf der Pariser Fashion Week auf - und ihr Aussehen erinnerte uns an Bilder von früher: Sie war superdünn. Ist die Adoptivtochter von Lionel Richie wieder in die Magersucht gerutscht?*

Wir erinnern uns: 2005 war Nicole so abgemagert, dass ein regelrechter Aufschrei durch die Medienwelt hallte. Auch andere Promis orientierten sich an dem neuen "Ideal".

Man machte sich große Sorgen um den Reality-Star - dann wurde sie schwanger. Es hieß, sie wolle weiterhin wenig essen, schien aber auf ein gesundes Gewicht zu kommen. Auch nach der zweiten Schwangerschaft konnte Nicole ein paar gesunde Pfunde behalten.

Jetzt die Schock-Fotos: Nicole sieht wieder sehr dürr aus, hat ein hageres und blasses Gesicht. Hat sie es nicht geschafft, die Krankheit endlich zu besiegen? Oder hatte sie vielleicht nur viel Stress in letzter Zeit? Dass das It-Girl eine Sportskanone ist und mehrmals die Woche ins Fitnessstudio geht, ist auch bekannt.

Hoffentlich sieht Nicole bald wieder gesünder aus.
(ok-magazin.de)

Die letzten Bilder
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-part-paris-fashion-week-march-5-2013-2x.html


----------



## DonEnrico (6 März 2013)

:thumbupanke für die Info!:thumbup:


----------



## comatron (7 März 2013)

Schlimm !


----------



## KatDennings (12 März 2013)

Ich finde, dass sie immer so aussieht.


----------



## sany (19 März 2013)

gesund schaut das nicht aus


----------



## Slartibartfass (29 März 2013)

OMGSIe muss was Essen


----------

